# ResiNews: 1959 Alfa Giulietta Sprint T-Jet



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi folks,

it´s been a while (more than a year...) since I was posting my last "ResiNews" here. Rediscovering my interest in model railroading last year as well as the fact that resin casting became some kind of "mass sports" kept me away from mold making silicone and resin for some time. Nevertheless: Once a slothead, a slothead forever! 

Although I just discovered that this body looks to be already done by Greg Gipe :wave: I couldn´t resist to show off these pics of my first finished Giulietta:



















And here´s a (little blurry...) shot of her in her "natural environment" - I just love these cars from the 50´s and 60´s on my track (errr: diorama...)!










Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Looks AWESOME!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*ooh ! !*



clausheupel said:


> I just love these cars from the 50´s and 60´s on my track... Claus


That makes 2 of us!!!!  nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Excellent casting job Claus!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I am always thrilled when I find another road and rail fan!!! :woohoo:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

unbelievable, really great work Claus!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

NICE!!!!! Always enjoy seeing your stuff.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

As always my friend exceelent work

Roger Corrie


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Claus- Welcome back. Another great piece of detail. Love the new train in the foreground. Hopefully those weeds won't grow too high on your diorama.
Jim


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great Julie Claus! 

A classicly designed coupe that you captured beautifully. Drool!

One of my customers has a 74 GTV autocrosser with a modified 2 liter installed. I'm the only dinosaur left in town that can still tune SPICA MFI. Although it's not quite as curvy as it's grand-daddy it's still retains much of the original's character. I always look forward to spring when it comes out of mothballs for it's annual service....and subsequent road test!

Please share your model RR stuff as well if you find the time. That appears to be a Marklin tank loco as evidenced by the front coupler and forward structure. I have a decent Marklin collection myself so of course I'm curious.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Claus,
Great looking casting. However, looking at the front end makes me think someone had crossed a Maseratti with an Edsel to make this thing.  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice work! A definite classic. I agree with Bill, show us more of your RR stuff!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

We don't care if someone else has done a particular, body, Claus. We like them all and yours is no exception! Great looking runner with beauty details! Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Great looking casting sitting on another fantastic looking track!!! Is that one cast in red or painted ??? :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Other Guys may Cast but that my friend is drop dead gorgous...

Dave


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

beautiful car, the wheels are great looking too. The scenery is great too. Difficult to say something more original I guess ! 

bravo !


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Excellent work again Claus. and I thought I was the only one who loved the 50's-60's cars and scenery.......it quietly takes you out of this busy busy busy ho-hum world of ours, to a time when things where so much more relaxed and easier to deal with. (and no I wasn't around back then, I was born in 1967 and grew up in the 70's-80's.........still a much easier life.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Thanks a lot, guys...*

...for all your nice and encouraging comments!

@ slotcarman 12078:
Yes, the combination of road and rail is cool! Unfortunately I don´t have enough space to build a decent layout where the combination of both looked "right". So my Tyco 4-laner had to go last fall and my son and I built a temporary playground for the RR stuff taking full use of the restricted given space...

@ T-jettim:
Don´t worry about the weeds: Got an H0 lawn mower... 

@Bill:
Oh yeah: The GTV was (and still is!) a cool car: A buddy of mine had one back in the 80´s and we did some memorable trips with that car!
For the loco: It´s made by ROCO (sorry, I´m a DC guy...), but you´re absolutely right: Those couplers look very similar to the Marklin ones (and I think all other manufacturers copied that design later).

@roadrner:
Hmm, never looked at Alfa Romeo grills that way, but now that you mentioned it, it will be hard to see anything else in the future... ;-)

@yankee 3b:
Showing off more of my RR stuff would be as frustrating for me as it would be boring for you to see! As mentioned above I only have a temporary layout where my 4-laner used to be. The shots of my cars are taken on my small diorama that I expanded with a piece of RR scenery for photo purposes. You all would laugh if you knew how small that 2-part diorama is... 

@joez 870:
I usually take care of not casting cars anybody has made before (or I knew of being in the queue on anybody else´s work bench). But at least I definitely don´t just copy anyones work... 

@Hilltop raceway:
The car shown is painted. I usually cast in color, but I just didn´t get the color right this time (was more pink than red). As the casting was otherwise nice I gave her a shot with automotive acrylic paint. Not a big deal itself, but you have to work much more carefully when hand painting the details! On a precolored body you can just wipe off any misplaced chrome trim with a solvent dipped Q-tip, but you would mess up a painted body that way. But now that I have a pair of glasses (since last October) my paint strokes usually are positioned precisely enough... ;-)

@sethndaddy:
Ed, I was born in 1967 too, so it looks like we have sth. more in common! 

Thanks again for sharing my enthusiasm! Anybody feel like finishing his own Giulietta sprint? Then just drop me a line via PM or eMail!

Have all a great weekend! Best regards and greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

Just to let you know how much of a car guy I am, I never saw the train in the diorama picture until it was pointed out. Love the car--love the diorama--train?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*That has to be a stick right?...1rst, 2nd, 3rd...grind-em' if you can't find-em'*

Red is the best color in the WORLD! Claus you do amazing detail work which, is always fun to see in your finished slot car pics.

Bob...burn rubber not your soul...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

that is one nice looking car!i am always impressed at the visual quality of your builds.the attention to detail is always exquisite,and the fact that they are mostly quirky looking euro cars is refreshing!they just bring a whole other dimension to the hobby when a guy is used to seeing american cars all the time.thanks for sharing and great looking alfa!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

*Are those Vincent rims and tire combinations?*

Are those the Vincent rims and tire combination? We can find them here in the US through MEV. Man, they look great on that car.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Claus did you get my email????

Roger Corrie


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

vaBcHRog said:


> Claus did you get my email????
> 
> Roger Corrie


Hi Roger,

yes, I just sent you a reply via eMail!

CU,

Claus


----------

